# Tempo de Outono (Alentejo)



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2012 às 22:46)

O indício de um dia de precipitação moderada para hoje foi prognosticado pelo Instituto de Meteorologia que ontem, ao final do dia, colocou os distritos do sul do continente em alerta amarelo e laranja por acumulação de precipitação.


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2012 às 23:15)

A ribeira de Tera devia ir bem cheia.


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2012 às 23:34)

Nas ultimas semanas tem chovido bem no Sul do País e ainda bem que assim tem sido, saudações do extremo Nordeste do Rectângulo.


----------



## adiabático (18 Nov 2012 às 20:03)

Peço desculpa se, por ignorância, dou por positivo aquilo que não o é.

Penso que, tendo em conta o cenário que observei no Maranhão há duas semanas (albufeira praticamente vazia, a ponto de já se ver erva verdejar no "fundo"), não é mau que tenhamos um Outono bastande excedentário.

É verdade que chover "sem interrupção" significa dificuldades na condução da campanha agrícola, por impedir o manejo da terra na altura indicada do calendário agrícola, o que é particularmente verdadeiro na região dos barros e nas culturas de sequeiro, mas não só.

Seria óptimo que tivessemos o "clima ideal", ou seja, que fizesse sempre o "tempo ideal", dentro do possível na nossa posição geográfica - pelo menos, com alguma chuva no início do Outono, para refrescar o solo depois do Verão, um bom Verão de S. Martinho para amanhar a terra, um Inverno húmido e uma Primavera com Sol e chuva - mas esta não até muito tarde, para não prejudicar a colheita...

Mas como não existe esse "clima ideal", prefiro que a realidade nos traga muita aguinha e nos encha as barragens, açudes e charcas para, pelo menos, termos com que compensar se formos novamente brindados com uma seca como a deste ano. Mais seguro do que rezar para que chova!


----------

